# Public Liability or Full Site Insurance?



## pudzer (8 May 2008)

Just wondering if Full Site Insurance is absolutely necessary or is Public liability a viable option on a Direct Labour build?  Bear in mind that ALL trades would have their own employers and trade insurance (certificate to be produced by tradesman and validated by a call to the insurance company).

What would the difference be between each scenario (1)full site insurance or (2) PL plus all trademen with own insurance?
For example, if Nosey Joe Soap (so many of them!!) walks onto the site and trips over a plank of wood left on the ground by the roofer, who is liable and why?

Thanks!


----------



## march_hare (9 May 2008)

Fire in the course of construction and theft of materials are two that are covered in addition to just PL (self build products may differ though). Also you won't be able to insure your house fully unless you are close to full time occupation. There is normally a max 40-60 days unoccupied clause - outside that you're not covered. 
Also its worth having the full cover for the nosey parker reason alone - so many!


----------



## Rico (9 May 2008)

The main difference is PL on the site only covers just that, the site, and excludes building work. On a direct labour project you are legally deemed the main contractor and project supervisor.The primary duty is with you to ensure cover is in place and the correct health and safety is in place. If their is an accident on site you will certainly be brought in to the action. The s/contractors insurance can provide an indemnity to you, but if there is one per cent liability on your part you will need protection. If I were in your situation I would take out self build cover package for the project for full peace of mind and as mentioned above to cover all risks for the build, materials and tools.


----------



## johnnyg (21 May 2008)

I've tried several companies but can't seem to find one that covers theft, most "house under construction" insurance only covers fire/flood damage..they don't cover PL either, they say it only comes into play when i move in...maybe i'm asking for the wrong product but the house is being built by a builder on our site who has his own insurance..any recommendations welcome as i don't want to get caught if something goes wrong


----------



## Bluebells (22 May 2008)

My Mortgage Provider would not give me a penny until I had full site insurance in place. 
There is a company called St. Paul Traveller who specialise in self build insurance. 

While spending money on this is a nusiance, it is worth it for the peace of mind. 

You won't know who has, or has not, insurance among all the people - tradesmen, salesmen, nosey parkers who will be tramping around your site for the next two years. Roofers, for example, have a hard time getting insurance, and it costs them. Some have none, but you won't know that. You have enough to be doing to get the work done, without looking at people's insurance.
Remember also, a building site is a magnet for thieves. It is enough to pay for the stuff once. 

Get the best and most comprehensive insurance you can afford, and sleep easy at night.


----------



## tester1 (22 May 2008)

I have full site insurance through Hibernian. expensive but defo worth it if anythings happens. Hibernian was cheapest I could find for full site insurance. FBD dearer.


----------



## johnnyg (22 May 2008)

the point is that i have a builder who is covering the whole build front start to finish but i want to get PL for those Noisey Parkers and theift just incase something goes missing....does a product exist


----------



## sse (22 May 2008)

hi all

There wasn't such a product when we were looking a year or so ago, we ended up getting a full self-build policy from Hibernian/Aviva. We were in a slightly different situation as we were getting a contractor to build a shell and doing plumbing, electrical etc,. via our own contractors. The contractor had his insurance for his scope and our policy covered ours - before, during and after the shell build. In my opinion, for any build, this insurance is an absolute must-have. We would not have believed the amount of thievery and trespassing on sites had anyone told us beforehand, we came back once to our house at wall plate level to find a family of 6-7, kids included, walking around, up ladders, etc. (the site was fenced). We also lost a generator, roof felt, lead, scaffolding, cable to the light-fingered.

You may want to check with your solicitor as to the extent of your legal liabilities. That should scare you enough!

Also bear in mind that a) these policies normally have to be taken out before building work starts and b) at some point the builder will "hand over" the site, this will likely be when you're getting kitchen etc. delivered - these have a habit of going missing on the first night they are in an empty house.

SSE


----------



## builder ed (23 May 2008)

I took out a self build policy with a wexford company called Arachas and they were much cheaper than Hibernian and some of the other self build insurers.  They also covered Damage or theft of my own or hired plant or equipment up to 30,000€.  Also covered Fire storm and malicius damage plus employers and public liability.


----------

